# Man. United - Roma. 29 aprile ore 21.00, Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2021)

Semifinale d'andata di Europa League, per lo United è la seconda semifinale consecutiva in EL dopo quella di luglio. La Roma ha brutti ricordi all'Old Trafford per quel famoso 7-1.

Match visibile su Sky e Tv 8.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o;2324568 ha scritto:


> Semifinale d'andata di Europa League, per lo United è la seconda semifinale consecutiva in EL dopo quella di luglio. La Roma ha brutti ricordi all'Old Trafford per quel famoso 7-1.
> 
> Match visibile su Sky e Tv 8.



le Inglesi ci hanno dato il colpo di grazia con la superlega. Per cui vai Roma


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o;2324568 ha scritto:


> Semifinale d'andata di Europa League, per lo United è la seconda semifinale consecutiva in EL dopo quella di luglio. La Roma ha brutti ricordi all'Old Trafford per quel famoso 7-1.
> 
> Match visibile su Sky e Tv 8.



.


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o;2324568 ha scritto:


> Semifinale d'andata di Europa League, per lo United è la seconda semifinale consecutiva in EL dopo quella di luglio. La Roma ha brutti ricordi all'Old Trafford per quel famoso 7-1.
> 
> Match visibile su Sky e Tv 8.



Tocca sperare che arrivino in finale magari tengono fonsega


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2021)

Ancora a inginocchiarsi? Ma quanto sono ridicoli?


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2021)

Ne prendono altri 7?


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Aprile 2021)

Gol Fernandes.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2324913 ha scritto:


> Ancora a inginocchiarsi? Ma quanto sono ridicoli?



Ormai è una setta vera e prorpia, ci si inginocchia come in una religione.


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Aprile 2021)

Ma che rigorello ... che culo hanno questi.


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2021)

con noi il goal da fenomeno, qui fa un fallo di mano come in terza categoria.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2021)

Finirà 7-1


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Aprile 2021)

Forza Roma stasera.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Aprile 2021)

Optì Pobà gol contro di noi, fallo di mano in area contro la Roma.


----------



## kekkopot (29 Aprile 2021)

Io tifo Roma... Tra le italiane è quella che tollero di più


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2021)

La Roma già due infortuni fuori


----------



## kekkopot (29 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o;2324929 ha scritto:


> La Roma già due infortuni fuori


In questa stagione son stati abbastanza sfigati anche loro sugli infortuni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2021)

COmunque si vedeva anche contro di noi che questo manchester è molta fuffa... poi magari passano lo stesso, ma è tutto fumo e poco arrosto.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Aprile 2021)

Gooolll


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2021)

Pazzesco

2-1 Geko


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Aprile 2021)

Grande assist di Mkhitaryan...alla Calhanoglu


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2324933 ha scritto:


> COmunque si vedeva anche contro di noi che questo manchester è molta fuffa... poi magari passano lo stesso, ma è tutto fumo e poco arrosto.



Sì, verissimo. E mancano anche diversi titolari. 

Con un alto allenatore saremmo passati. Ne sono convinto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2021)

brava roma, 
i traditori han già sculato con noi... la roma merita perchè non ha abbandonato la coppa per puntare tutto sul campionato come da noi di solito succede.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Aprile 2021)

Si è rotto anche Spinazzola non ci posso credere


----------



## Tobi (29 Aprile 2021)

Se la Roma dovesse vincere l'EL e noi arrivassimo quarti che succede?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Aprile 2021)

Grande Roma !! Che sfiga purtroppo


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2021)

3 infortunatu fuori pazzesco


----------



## kekkopot (29 Aprile 2021)

Incredibile che sfiga al Roma con gli infortuni


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Aprile 2021)

Non sono più di tanto sorpreso, la Roma ha da anni un organico superiore al nostro. Ed è pure falcidiata dagli infortuni


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Aprile 2021)

Fortunati nel gol ma la palla dentro la porta è quello che conta. Terzo infortunio in un tempo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Aprile 2021)

Tobi;2324941 ha scritto:


> Se la Roma dovesse vincere l'EL e noi arrivassimo quarti che succede?



Niente, si andrebbe in CL in 5


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2021)

Che brutta fine Van De Beek comunque ... lo prenderei domani al posto della Turca


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Aprile 2021)

Ma quanto sono da 1 a 10 questi? 100??

Se vincono la Coppa e riusciamo a non andare in Champions io impazzisco, bisogna fare un casino assurdo davanti alla sede


----------



## 7vinte (29 Aprile 2021)

DavidGoffin;2324949 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sono in***ati da 1 a 10 questi? 100??
> 
> Se vincono la Coppa e riusciamo a non andare in Champions io impazzisco, bisogna fare un casino assurdo davanti alla sede



Se vincono la Coppa si va in CL in 5, non ci escludono


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Aprile 2021)

Noi li abbiamo quasi schiacciati x un tempo con 2 o 3 pali presi e senza Ibra e tutto questo circa solo in mese fa.
Questi con 3 infortuni regalo rigore del Manchester e rimpallo dzeko
Fumo


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2021)

miracolohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh di mirante.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2021)

Che cosa ha parato Mirante


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Aprile 2021)

Mamma mia come rosicano qui in Francia quelli di RMC Sport, sempre contro le squadre italiane sti schiavi. Stasera tifo Roma a mille. Dzeko è un giocatore universale che classe! che iintelligenza di gioco!


----------



## shevchampions (29 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2324937 ha scritto:


> Sì, verissimo. E mancano anche diversi titolari.
> 
> Con un alto allenatore saremmo passati. Ne sono convinto.



A me sarebbe piaciuto avere un attaccante. Con un attaccante di medio livello saremmo passati secondo me.


----------



## Simo98 (29 Aprile 2021)

DavidGoffin;2324952 ha scritto:


> Noi li abbiamo quasi schiacciati x un tempo con 2 o 3 pali presi e senza Ibra e tutto questo circa solo in mese fa.
> Questi con 3 infortuni regalo rigore del Manchester e rimpallo dzeko
> Fumo



Rimpallo Dzeko dai...
Hanno fatto un'azione bellissima, poi a Dzeko è andata bene si ma noi ultimamente azioni così le vediamo solo in TV


----------



## Simo98 (29 Aprile 2021)

Comunque Manchester davvero poca roba, lo ha dimostrato oggi e contro la nostra squadra di riserva
Sono un Milan con più soldi


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2021)

shevchampions;2324964 ha scritto:


> A me sarebbe piaciuto avere un attaccante. Con un attaccante di medio livello saremmo passati secondo me.



anche per me.
ma saremmo anche 2i ancora. bastava simy


----------



## pazzomania (29 Aprile 2021)

Non so perché ma la Roma mi sta simpatica.
Sarei contento passasse, ma non credo


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2021)

Gran gol di Cavani


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2021)

Questi davanti fanno paura comunque. Meno male che contro di noi Cavani non c'era e Pobbà Rashford erano a mezzo servizio


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Aprile 2021)

Comunque veder giocare Mikitaryan è un piacere


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Aprile 2021)

La Roma passa, il Manchester ha bei giocatori ma non rende mai quanto potrebbe, è piuttosto fumosa.
La Roma con 2 gol fuoricasa passerà eccome se passerà, e poi dimenticate un fattore importantissimo il bucho. 
D'altronde noi potevamo battere questi con mezza squadra infortunata e non siamo riusciti ci sarà un motivo, mentre i romanisti incontravano il Crotone d'Europa


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2021)

3-2 strafinita


----------



## Maurizio91 (29 Aprile 2021)

Forza Roma. Qualsiasi cosa pur di non rischiare di vedere l'esultanza di Pobbà quando segna, una roba irritante



Ruuddil23;2324945 ha scritto:


> Non sono più di tanto sorpreso, la Roma ha da anni un organico superiore al nostro. Ed è pure falcidiata dagli infortuni


In organico avrebbero pure un certo Zaniolo, forte quanto è tamarro. Quindi è molto forte


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2021)

Fonsega con quella coppola in testa sembra un mafioso italoamericano uscito da un film di Scorsese


----------



## Maurizio91 (29 Aprile 2021)

Nonno Mirante


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Aprile 2021)

Sto pippone di Cavani che non segna mai in Europa oggi fa il fenomeno. Che sfiga!


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2021)

Rigore United

Occhio al 7-2


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Aprile 2021)

Solo in Italia il secondo portiere è sempre un ex portiere di 40 anni. Una roba assurda


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2324992 ha scritto:


> Sto pippone di Cavani che non segna mai in Europa oggi fa il fenomeno. Che sfiga!



Cavani pippone? E daje...


----------



## pazzomania (29 Aprile 2021)

Finita...


----------



## bmb (29 Aprile 2021)

Rigore imbarazzante. Solo alle inglesi danno questi rigori. È il premio per non aver tradito l'UEFA


----------



## Raryof (29 Aprile 2021)

E noi abbiamo Calhimeroglu.. pietà.


----------



## Gamma (29 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2324988 ha scritto:


> 3-2 strafinita



No, perché ne prenderanno altri...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Aprile 2021)

Che scandalo !! Il calcio italiano deriso in tutta Europa dagli arbitri !! un robo


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Aprile 2021)

Non vuol dire ancora niente, 2 gol in casa col ritorno di Veretout li faranno come nulla se non 3. Certo che sono capaci comunque di tutto, o gioca alla grande o si rinco alla grande di colpo
Non stava giocando bene il Manchester e li hanno fatti rientrare alla grande


----------



## Gamma (29 Aprile 2021)

Le inglesi sono da anni favorite, almeno un pizzico, a livello di arbitraggio in Europa.
Solo contro sua maestà Real Madrid non è successo.


----------



## Raryof (29 Aprile 2021)

DavidGoffin;2325005 ha scritto:


> Non vuol dire ancora niente, 2 gol in casa col ritorno di Veretout li faranno come nulla se non 3. Certo che la Roma è capace di tutto, o gioca alla grande o si rinco alla grande di colpo



Mentre cercheranno di fare 2 gol ne prenderanno almeno 4.
Intanto 5-2, salutoni Rometta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2021)

Ahahahah sarà 7-2 sul serio


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2021)

Ve l'ho scritto

Attenzione al solito 7-2. Attenzione


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2324998 ha scritto:


> Cavani pippone? E daje...



In Champions League è sempre stato pessimo come Ibra del resto


----------



## bmb (29 Aprile 2021)

Bruno 2 gol e 2 assist. Questi sono trequartisti, no le turche.


----------



## bmb (29 Aprile 2021)

DavidGoffin;2325005 ha scritto:


> Non vuol dire ancora niente, 2 gol in casa col ritorno di Veretout li faranno come nulla se non 3. Certo che sono capaci comunque di tutto, o gioca alla grande o si rinco alla grande di colpo
> Non stava giocando bene il Manchester e li hanno fatti rientrare alla grande



Sicuro?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2021)

Chissà se Friedkin sta guardando o se è troppo impegnato a bombarsi la Leotta


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Aprile 2021)

Gol di Kessie rifiutato col var scandalo assoluto. Oggi rigore inesistente concesso a quel pippone di Cavani , altro scandalo.


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Aprile 2021)

La partita è stata uccisa dal errore di Mirante. A proposito l'abbiamo preso noi.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71;2325018 ha scritto:


> La partita è stata uccisa dal errore di Mirante. A proposito l'abbiamo preso noi.



Si è infortunato 13 volte quest anno poi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Aprile 2021)

Dai altri 2 per stare in sicurezza


----------



## Raryof (29 Aprile 2021)

Sesto...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2021)

C'è tempo per fare meglio del 7-2...


----------



## chicagousait (29 Aprile 2021)

Manco solo a fare gol


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2021)

6-2

Ne manca uno


----------



## bmb (29 Aprile 2021)

Non riesco a dispiacermi


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71;2325018 ha scritto:


> La partita è stata uccisa dal errore di Mirante. A proposito l'abbiamo preso noi.



Uccisa anche da quel rigore inesistente regalato allo United. Del resto anche noi ci hanno derubato sul gol di Kessie all'andata quando per 25 minuti non vedevano la palla.Purtroppo il peso politico dell'Italia è ridicolo. Il Manchester United è un nano europeo in confronto a noi pero è molto piu rispettato...


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2021)

Mi sa che Fonsega lo segano direttamente stasera


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71;2325018 ha scritto:


> La partita è stata uccisa dal errore di Mirante. A proposito l'abbiamo preso noi.



Spero di no, l'avevo preso pure al Fanta a inizio anno, gran pippa


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2021)

Sull&#8217;1-2 ero convinto che l&#8217;avrebbero perso ugualmente. Detto fatto.


----------



## Baba (29 Aprile 2021)

Godo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Aprile 2021)

Comunque bravi i nostri dirigenti, ancora un acquisto della madonna sto Mirante.


----------



## Maurizio91 (29 Aprile 2021)

Pioli è salvo: lui con lo United aveva fatto un figurone


----------



## Marilson (29 Aprile 2021)

allo Utd gli va bene che il ritorno e' a porte chiuse, gliene avrebbero accoltellato altri 5-6. Che roba, ogni volta che incontrano lo Utd la Roma va a prendere schiaffi incredibili


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2021)

ma che ca....

li ho mollati che erano 2-2, torno adesso e vedo che ne stanno prendendo 6.


----------



## Solo (29 Aprile 2021)

-11 dal quarto posto.

6 pere in semifinale. Vediamo se adesso fanno il miracolo al ritorno...

Ma la Roma dimostra che la strategia di puntare alla vittoria dell'EL per ottenere il pass per CL rimane semplicemente una boiata pazzesca.


----------



## kekkopot (29 Aprile 2021)

Now i'm here;2325042 ha scritto:


> ma che ca....
> 
> li ho mollati che erano 2-2, torno adesso e vedo che ne stanno prendendo 6.



Idem


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Aprile 2021)

Questi che stavamo battendo con fuori 4 giocatori importanti e abbiamo preso 1 gol da polli

Rido male oggi, che tirata gli ho fatto spero funzioni


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2325030 ha scritto:


> Uccisa anche da quel rigore inesistente regalato allo United. Del resto anche noi ci hanno derubato sul gol di Kessie all'andata quando per 25 minuti non vedevano la palla.Purtroppo il peso politico dell'Italia è ridicolo. Il Manchester United è un nano europeo in confronto a noi pero è molto piu rispettato...



Questo è vero.

Purtroppo comunque l'errore di un portiere e fondamentale.

Ti demoralizza una squadra, te la sventra psicologicamente,chi ha giocato a calcio sa cosa voglio dire.


----------



## kekkopot (29 Aprile 2021)

Io comunque non mi capacito di come la Roma possa fare sempre ste figure in Europa. Assurdo...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Aprile 2021)

Poi sta Europa League è una competizione che non ha senso perché spesso i perdenti della Champions la vincono. Nessuna competizione nel mondo ripesca il perdente in una una competizione vera. Quando sei eliminato sei eliminato, punto. Questa regola ha reso l'ex Coppa Uefa una coppetta ridicola, purtroppo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2021)

bmb;2325000 ha scritto:


> Rigore imbarazzante. Solo alle inglesi danno questi rigori. È il premio per non aver tradito l'UEFA



così la roma impara a leccare il culo alla uefa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2325016 ha scritto:


> Chissà se Friedkin sta guardando o se è troppo impegnato a bombarsi la Leotta



pure lui??

ormai sono l'unico che non c'è passato sopra a quella.....


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71;2325047 ha scritto:


> Questo è vero.
> 
> Purtroppo comunque l'errore di un portiere e fondamentale.
> 
> Ti demoralizza una squadra, te la sventra psicologicamente,chi ha giocato a calcio sa cosa voglio dire.



Assolutamente vero. Un portiere puo esaltarti come ammazzarti. Hai ragione su l'impatto psicologico del portiere sulla sua squadra. Al mio piccolo livello quando giocavo a calcio, mi ricordo che quando eravamo in difficoltà e che il nostro portiere usciva sulle palle alte eravamo piu che contenti. Un sollievo dolce che fa bene alla testa e alle gambe.


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2325051 ha scritto:


> pure lui??
> 
> ormai sono l'unico che non c'è passato sopra a quella.....



Beh ,neanche io.

A me basterebbe che passasse lei su di me


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2325051 ha scritto:


> pure lui??
> 
> ormai sono l'unico che non c'è passato sopra a quella.....



Sì sì, ci sono le foto dei baci, e lei fa anche l'offesa su twitter perchè le danno della mangiauomini 

Chiuso OT


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2325052 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente vero. Un portiere puo esaltarti come ammazzarti. Hai ragione su l'impatto psicologico del portiere sulla sua squadra. Al mio piccolo livello quando giocavo a calcio, mi ricordo che quando eravamo in difficoltà e che il nostro portiere usciva sulle palle alte eravamo piu che contenti. Un sollievo dolce che fa bene alla testa e alle gambe.



Egregio, nessuno può capirlo meglio di me avendo fatto per anni il portiere.

So bene che l'aiuto che un portiere può dare soprattutto deve essere nei momenti di difficoltà.

Governare,ed essere padrone del area e fondamentale. I compagni lo sentono a pelle un portiere insicuro,pauroso, con i tempi delle uscite sbagliate, e con la non perfetta copertura della porta.

Anche se non ero altissimo le palle alte erano tutte mie,non andavo mai in presa,se non ero sicuro al100% di poterla bloccare, sempre con i pugni, anche nelle parate normali i pugni a volte sono fondamentali, perche la palla viene respinta molto più lontano, con meno pericoli di errori o ribattute.

Oggi vanno a mani aperte, certo che la palla ti muore davanti,basta poco per il tapin degli avversari.

Errore tecnico che fanno il 99% dei portieri di oggi, come l'errore di non tirarsi mai la palla al petto per non farsela sfuggire.

Scusa se mi sono dilungato.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71;2325061 ha scritto:


> Egregio, nessuno può capirlo meglio di me avendo fatto per anni il portiere.
> 
> So bene che l'aiuto che un portiere può dare soprattutto deve essere nei momenti di difficoltà.
> 
> ...



Caro Rossonero71 è tutto il contrario, il tuo discorso è appassionante. Quoto tutto il tuo ragionamento che mi sembra perfetto.

Prima anche se il portiere non era alitssimo andava a prendere delle palle alte assurde sul secondo palo col dorso molto incurvato come un gatto. Non so se ti ricordi di Bernard Lama portiere del PSG e della nazione francese, un vero felino di 1m 83. Mi piaceva anche Preudhomme portiere belga esplosivo, reattivo, aggressivo. Come lo spieghi tu molto bene, mi sembra che la tecnica del portiere sia scesa( come per i numeri 10 di oggi). Ad esempio, Donnarumma a volte prende dei gol assurdi per uno con la sua statura e la sua esplosività perché non fa il passo per ridurre l'angolo di tiro all'attaccante.

Con l'arrivo della"tecnica tedesca" ( che a me non piace perché sembrano dei portieri di handball), la tecnica tradizionale , bella, pulita non è piu insegnata. Dassaev era uno dei piu pulitit , con una grande tecnica. 
Devo dire anche se è interista Toldo mi faceva impazzire anche.

Scusami per il mio italiano limitato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71;2325061 ha scritto:


> Egregio, nessuno può capirlo meglio di me avendo fatto per anni il portiere.
> 
> So bene che l'aiuto che un portiere può dare soprattutto deve essere nei momenti di difficoltà.
> 
> ...



e io da difensore ti posso dire che se hai dietro un portiere che sbaglia le uscite, le scelte, i passaggi ecc giochi molto peggio perchè una parte della tua testa pensa a come sopperire alle sue mancanze. e ti distrai.


----------



## sampapot (30 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2324916 ha scritto:


> Ne prendono altri 7?



è andata meglio...ne hanno presi solo 6!! noi almeno abbiamo fatto una figura migliore


----------



## Zenos (30 Aprile 2021)

Mirante pronto per noi.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Aprile 2021)

Il calcio italiota sta' al calcio europeo come quello del Burkina Faso sta' al calcio italiota,siamo oggi,a stare molto larghi,il 4 campionato in Europa,per farvi un'idea mettete l'Inter in ognuno di questi 3 campionati: Premier,Liga,Bundesliga.In Premier arriverebbe tra 5 e 6 posto,in Liga tra 3 e 4 posto,in Bundesliga forse 3.Senza contare che non vincerebbe neanche in Francia.


----------



## JoKeR (30 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB;2325090 ha scritto:


> Il calcio italiota sta' al calcio europeo come quello del Burkina Faso sta' al calcio italiota,siamo oggi,a stare molto larghi,il 4 campionato in Europa,per farvi un'idea mettete l'Inter in ognuno di questi 3 campionati: Premier,Liga,Bundesliga.In Premier arriverebbe tra 5 e 6 posto,in Liga tra 3 e 4 posto,in Bundesliga forse 3.Senza contare che non vincerebbe neanche in Francia.



Vallo a spiegare ai soloni del forum, di Sky e di tutti i media itaglioti.

La serie A è uno scempio.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2021)

L&#8217;Italia sarà uno scempio ma noi coi titolari avremmo estromesso lo UTD e vinto la coppa. Ne sono certo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Aprile 2021)

Non c'è niente da fare, certe notti europee la Roma le ha proprio nel DNA!


----------



## numero 3 (30 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2325038 ha scritto:


> Comunque bravi i nostri dirigenti, ancora un acquisto della madonna sto


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2325064 ha scritto:


> Caro Rossonero71 è tutto il contrario, il tuo discorso è appassionante. Quoto tutto il tuo ragionamento che mi sembra perfetto.
> 
> Prima anche se il portiere non era alitssimo andava a prendere delle palle alte assurde sul secondo palo col dorso molto incurvato come un gatto. Non so se ti ricordi di Bernard Lama portiere del PSG e della nazione francese, un vero felino di 1m 83. Mi piaceva anche Preudhomme portiere belga esplosivo, reattivo, aggressivo. Come lo spieghi tu molto bene, mi sembra che la tecnica del portiere sia scesa( come per i numeri 10 di oggi). Ad esempio, Donnarumma a volte prende dei gol assurdi per uno con la sua statura e la sua esplosività perché non fa il passo per ridurre l'angolo di tiro all'attaccante.
> 
> ...



Tranquillo per l'italiano.

Lama non lo ricordo bene, su Preuhomme sfondi una porta aperta,ne ero innamorato tecnicamente, senso di posizione,reattività, lo ritengo anche superiore al miglior Buffon.

Oggi come portieri ci sono ancora Loris e il messicano Ochoa per cui stravedo.

In generale oggi i portieri o gli stessi giocatori vengono pompati a dismisura da media e tifosi che vanno dietro ai media pensando sia vero quello che dicono.

P.S un Toldo oggi sarebbe il miglior portiere in circolazione.


----------



## Albijol (30 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2325064 ha scritto:


> Ad esempio, Donnarumma a volte prende dei gol assurdi per uno con la sua statura e la sua esplosività perché non fa il passo per ridurre l'angolo di tiro all'attaccante.
> 
> .



Gigio prende dei gol assurdi proprio perché non è un portiere esplosivo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71;2325183 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo per l'italiano.
> 
> Lama non lo ricordo bene, su Preuhomme sfondi una porta aperta,ne ero innamorato tecnicamente, senso di posizione,reattività, lo ritengo anche superiore al miglior Buffon.
> 
> ...



Grande Rossonero71! Il Toldo dell'Euro 2000 sembrava un extraterrestre. Loris sulla linea fa delle parate da urlo e tiene un esplosività impressionante. Era gia fortissimo quando giocava col Nizza e anni dopo col Lione. 

All'istante mi viene in mente il portiere del Messico Jorge Campos( coppa del mondo 1994) non so se ti ricordi di lui con le sue divise sgargianti. Un piccolo felino alto di 1m68, rapidissimo ed esplosivo. Uno spettacolo!

Lama era il portiere della Francia ( dal 93 al 98) e del PSG dei vari Weah Ginola Valdo Ricardo Gomes... L'ho visto piu volte dal vivo al Parco dei Principi, e devo dire che dal punto di vista squisitamente plastico, della bellezza non ho mai visto un portiere piu elegante e cosi "raffinato".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBcoxQxMBow


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Aprile 2021)

Albijol;2325185 ha scritto:


> Gigio prende dei gol assurdi proprio perché non è un portiere esplosivo



Albijol rispetto il tuo parere ma secondo me Gigio è un portiere esplosivo nonostante sia alto di quasi 2 metri. Ho gia visto qualche allenamenti ed è rapidissimo per tuffarsi a terra. Mi sembra piu un problema di posizionamento di gambe che sono troppo larghe quindi a volte primo del tiro non si trova a suo agio per spingere . Secondo me, Gigio è un portiere d'istinto che manca un po di tecnica pura e "d'intelligenza di posizione".


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2325394 ha scritto:


> Grande Rossonero71! Il Toldo dell'Euro 2000 sembrava un extraterrestre. Loris sulla linea fa delle parate da urlo e tiene un esplosività impressionante. Era gia fortissimo quando giocava col Nizza e anni dopo col Lione.
> 
> All'istante mi viene in mente il portiere del Messico Jorge Campos( coppa del mondo 1994) non so se ti ricordi di lui con le sue divise sgargianti. Un piccolo felino alto di 1m68, rapidissimo ed esplosivo. Uno spettacolo!
> 
> ...



Non lo ricordavo,grazie.

Impressionante certi fondamentali, i portieri d una volta sono altra roba, sia tecnicamente sia di leadership.


----------



## JoKeR (30 Aprile 2021)

Andreas89;2325105 ha scritto:


> L&#8217;Italia sarà uno scempio ma noi coi titolari avremmo estromesso lo UTD e vinto la coppa. Ne sono certo.



E chi ha detto il contrario? I due concetti non sono mica incompatibili.
La Serie A è uno scempio per tante dinamiche anche indipendenti dal Milan.
Con lo UNITED abbiamo fatto un partitone all'Old Trafford e siamo stati derubati di un gol e dell'espulsione di Mc Tominay.
Anche a loro mancavano dei giocatori (meno di noi nei titolari), peccato perchè avremmo meritato e i ragazzi ne sarebbero usciti più forti e consapevoli.

Il discorso sullo scempio esula dal nostro DNA europeo e riguarda quel discorso a largo respiro di cui ti parlavo settimane fa, quando dicevo che avremmo faticato con tutte le squadre, anche il Benevento. 
Io non ti parlavo certo di paura, ma del fatto che in A 12-13 squadre giocano a comando (influenzando in toto la regolarità della competizione) e potrei farti mille esempi ma sarei pedante (a mente penso, ultima giornata, all'Udinese che a Benevento ha segnato 4 gol in una partita, cosa che non le capitava dal 1948, salvo poi regalare punti a destra e sinistra alle squadre di turno più blasonate, come il Torino... o allo stesso Torino scialbissimo contro il Napoli).
In un campionato con stadi fatiscenti, nei quali non si riesce ad investire, in cui Ronaldo ed Ibra fanno ancora la differenza, dove vince una squadra che arriva quarta nel girone di champions e gioca l'Anticalcio, in cui ci sono casi squallidi come Suarez e i tamponi di Lotito, in cui si spostano partite, nel quale Orsato e Maresca fanno di tutto in palese malafede, in cui il Cagliari vince più partite in 8 giorni che in un intero campionato, io non mi rispecchio.
Non mi piace e lo trovo veramente un prodotto scadente, perchè le contenders sembrano ogni settimana una squadra diversa dalla settimana precedente, a livello di applicazione ed intensità.

Questo è lo scempio che paghiamo poi in Europa.
Spero di essere stato chiaro, il mio concetto l'ho espresso tante volte.

Ieri molti hanno scritto (morivo dal ridere) che lo United è poca roba.
Una squadra con Rashford, Pogba, Fernandes e Cavani redivivo non arriverebbe almeno seconda in ciabatte in Italia? Almeno.


----------

